# Sennheiser PC 350 "Hero" Mod



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2012)

For any of you with this amazing headset, if your cans are out of warranty (this mod will void it), you've got a spare set around, or you want your headset to sound the way it should have shipped from the factory, this mod brings some much needed bass to these cans.

Original article is here. Long story short, you want to put a hole in the speaker shroud in order to give the speaker more room to breathe. The only thing I did different was use a heated wood nail rather than a drill or soldering iron, and I only made that one small hole in each can. 

They are noticeably bassier and are much more enjoyable for music than before. If I really wanted to enjoy my music, I would sacrifice comfort for sound quality and listen using my HD 280 Pros, but now I don't think I'll ever use them again!


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jan 29, 2012)

The Pc350's are gaming headsets, that is why they have little bass... Anyway I'm sure this mod will make a lot of users happy.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2012)

This may be true, but this mod lets me avoid having to switch headsets for music and gaming, which are the two things I do with my PC. It hasn't taken anything away from gameplay, and if you simply make two small holes, you're not going to be anywhere near overwhelmed with bass. It's simply increased the range of the cans to a much more awesome level


----------

